# (Adobe After Effects 6) Probleme mit dem Ankerpunkt



## The-God (25. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

Kann mir mal jemand sagen warum bei Adobe After Effects 6 der Ankerpunkt von den Textebenen nicht in der Mitte der Textebene ist sondern immer unten links ? Also ich find das ja sowas von unpraktisch da ma die Ebene kaum richtig positionieren kann. Entweder ist das ein Bug welcher schon im Update behoben wurde oder es ist mit Absicht so gemacht weiß das einer ?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Chocobanana (25. Januar 2004)

Du kannst den Ankerpunkt ja selber definieren: strg+alt+shift+a

Komisch ist auch das Koordinatensystem wenn man kleine 3D Dinge macht. Manchmal blick ich auch nicht durch, aber die von Adobe werden schon nen Grund haben )

Grüsse,

       Choco


----------



## The-God (25. Januar 2004)

Danke, ich weiß das ich selber den Ankerpunkt definieren kann aber irgendwie ist das doch nicht ganz richtig oder bin ich hier der einzige mit diesem Problem ?


----------

